# Enlarger Kluge



## monkeykoder (Sep 3, 2008)

Is it possible to kluge an enlarger to fit a slightly larger negative (say a 6cmx6cm enlarger to fit 5cmx8cm negatives) I only ask because 2 6x6 enlargers just popped up on craigslist for $75 each a Durst 606 and an Omega B-22.  I figure it probably won't work but the next step up in enlarger size seems to be a 4x5 enlarger which is just too much for my tiny apartment bathroom.


----------



## Steph (Sep 3, 2008)

Some enlargers can handle up to 6x9cm negs without going up to 4x5 (such as Durst 609 or Meopta Magnifax 4). Maybe look for one of those.


----------



## compur (Sep 3, 2008)

The Beseler 23C-series can handle up to 6x9


----------

